
Kinetic Artwork Attempts to Get a ‘Little Piece of Privacy’ - tenkabuto
https://www.thisiscolossal.com/2020/02/niklas-roy-little-piece-privacy/
======
inetsee
This is a cute little art project.

[https://thisiscolossal.com](https://thisiscolossal.com) is one of those
websites I like enough to have a bookmark on my bookmarks toolbar. Every week
or two when I have some free time to spend, I will go to the website and just
wander around, looking at the art on display.

------
agency
This is great. Those curtains are so loud though, they could really use some
silent drape runners[1].

[1] [https://imgur.com/a/Mzj9QsY](https://imgur.com/a/Mzj9QsY)

~~~
lostgame
Nadine is low-key one of the best characters in Twin Peaks. Her character
arc's resolution in The Return absolutely brought me to tears.

One of the most intelligent, irreverent, and powerful series in television
history.

~~~
agency
Couldn’t agree more. I just finished rewatching The Return and it is such an
astonishing achievement. I’m still kind of in disbelief that it exists.

------
coolspot
Previous “discussion”, just a decade ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1826002](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1826002)

------
dontwaitesforme
So cute!

------
nayuki
It's ironic that the artist used a video camera (a rather privacy-invading
tool) to detect where the subject is, in order to move the curtain (to shield
privacy). A more honest implementation could have used low-resolution
ultrasonic proximity sensors or something like that.

~~~
kazagistar
Yeah, that's the intent of the artwork.

